# Những nét đặc biệt của đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ



## gomsubaokhanh (2/12/21)

Muốn không gian sống ấm cúng, ngọt ngào, nhiều người lựa chọn bài trí các mẫu đèn ngủ chân gỗ. Tham khảo ngay 5 mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ xinh lung linh, cực sang trọng trong bài viết dưới đây.

Đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ có đặc điểm gì?

Hiện nay thị trường có nhiều dòng đèn ngủ chân gỗ khác nhau. Các dòng đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ phổ biến là các mẫu đèn dáng đứng. Phần chân của chúng làm bằng gỗ tự nhiên, gỗ ép gỗ công nghiệp tùy nơi.

Thân đèn và phần chao đèn đa dạng chất liệu. Thường các mẫu đèn ngủ có hai đến ba chất liệu khác nhau, tạo sự đặc biệt cho không gian.




Đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ được nhiều người lựa chọn bởi chất liệu mềm mại, cảm giác gần gũi với các chất liệu nội thất thông thường cùng cảm giác ấm cúng, sang trọng cho không gian sống.

Đặc biệt, mẫu đèn được tìm mua hot nhất hiện nay là đèn ngủ chân gỗ thân gốm sứ độc lạ, được sản xuất từ làng gốm Bát Tràng truyền thống. Ngoài các giá trị sử dụng bền vững, tính nghệ thuật, đèn ngủ chân gỗ thân gốm cũng mang nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội khác.

Ưu điểm của đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ
Nếu bạn đang muốn sở hữu một mẫu đèn sang trọng, nâng tầm không gian nhà mình, nhất định không được bỏ lỡ các mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ với những ưu điểm tuyệt vời như:

Chắc chắn, tính bền vững cao

Chân đèn không phải là một trong những phần chính nhưng có tác dụng quan trọng trong quá trình sử dụng. Chân đèn có tác dụng làm trụ vì thế yêu cầu độ chắc chắn cao để đảm bảo tính an toàn.

Các sản phẩm đèn ngủ chân gỗ khiến cho việc giữ đèn vững chãi. Ngoài ra, độ bền của đèn cao và lâu. Ngày nay công nghệ phát triển, con người tìm ra được nhiều cách giúp cho phần chân gỗ có khả năng chống mối mọt, cong vứt, ẩm mốc… Từ đó tuổi thọ đèn chân gỗ cũng cao hơn.

Thân thiện với môi trường

Có nguồn gốc từ tự nhiên, các sản phẩm từ gỗ cũng có khả năng tự phân hủy, thân thiện với môi trường. Bên cạnh đó, chất liệu gỗ có thể hấp thụ cacbon, điều hòa không khí, cân bằng độ ẩm tốt.

Nâng tầm không gian, tạo cảm giác thư giãn

Chất liệu gỗ luôn đem lại cảm giác gần gũi, mộc mạc. Kết hợp cùng phần thân gốm sứ sang trọng, đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời giúp không gian trở nên yên bình, thư thái và tôn lên được sự đẳng cấp của kiến trúc.

Xem thêm: Sắm ngay 5 mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn chân gỗ cho không gian sang trọng


----------

